# So Who Are You?



## teachski (Aug 5, 2005)

Many of us have been chatting here for a while, sharing things about skiing, hiking, etc., but few of us know anything about the other.  Taking off from the Age thread, I thought it might be neat to tell a little about ourselves so we know each other a little better.  Here's mine:

I'm 44; female; skiing since 1966; Special Needs Teacher (since 1983),currently assigned to 8th grade; chaperone school ski club; play clarinet in community band (summer); swim; run http://teachski.com and http://quabbincommunityband.org ;ski instructor 10 years; ski patrol 14 years (currently patrol director at a small area); enjoy ski history and exploring former areas.

How 'bout you?


BTW: My name is Laurie (edited to add)


----------



## andyzee (Aug 5, 2005)

teachski said:
			
		

> I'm 44; female; skiing since 1966; Special Needs Teacher (since 1983),currently assigned to 8th grade; chaperone school ski club; play clarinet in community band (summer); swim; run http://teachski.com and http://quabbincommunityband.org ;ski instructor 10 years; ski patrol 14 years (currently patrol director at a small area); enjoy ski history and exploring former areas.
> How 'bout you?



Hey, like this thread:
48; male; skiing for only four years, but totally addicted. IT manager, working on all kind of projects which leaves me little time for the things I like, hiking, biking, blading. Used to run alot too, but guess age and added weight don't help too much with the old knees :lol:


----------



## Max (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm male, 57, and a quality control technician for a steel fabrication company.  Enjoy climbing the NH 4,000 footers, have 3 more left (Tecumseh, Passaconaway, Moriah) for my 5th time around, and 3 more left (Tecumseh, Cabot, Isolation) to finish them in winter.  My other love is triathlons, race several each year and recently completed the Lake Placid Ironman in 15 hours and 5 minutes for my first IM distance.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 6, 2005)

Max, pretty impressive! What kind if bike do you ride?


----------



## Max (Aug 6, 2005)

Andy, I'm using a Cannondale Ironman 2000, triathlon-specific frame, with the aero bars.

Here's a link to a picture that was taken at Lake Placid 2 weeks ago, same bike that's in my avatar photo.  I've been riding that for 2 years now, it's really a very comfortable and efficient machine!

http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/discussion/photos/show-album.asp?albumid=846&photoid=4592


----------



## andyzee (Aug 6, 2005)

Can't get at your page, restricted. But I did a google on that bike, sweet! I just brushed the cobwebs off my road bike a couple of weeks ago, after 3-4 years. Trek 5200, Carbon Fiber with Aero bars. Damn love both the Carbon Fiber and Aero bars.


----------



## marcski (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm Marc, soon to be 38, skiing since I was 3.  Grew up skiing at Magic and the Beast. I am an attorney, practicing civil litigation.

Other than my very serious ski addiction, I also enjoy Mtn biking as often as I can in the off season. I try to get out 3-4 days a week...and purchased a new Kona Dawg Dee-lux last month, which has been quite shweet so far.  

I am married and have a 2.5 y.o. daughter and am looking forward to bringing her out on the mtn this upcoming ski season.  Last winter I had her on some toy plastic strap on skis in the backyard, which she seemed to enjoy.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm Brian, 28, married with one kid.  My daughter was born in June of 2005.  I work as a test engineer for a company that makes process control equipment.  I've been skiing on and off since I was in the fourth grade.  I also like to hike and mountain bike, though I don't get out nearly as much as I'd like to.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Who Am I?*

I'm 59, born in Austria, came to the USA as a child with my family in the early 1950's.  While I first skied as a three year old in Europe, I only occasionally skied here in my teens.  I really got back to it in my early thirties when I started to take my kids.  They are now 29, 26, 21, and all love to ski.  I served in the US Army in Vietnam in the  late 60's, kicked around for a while at various jobs after I got out of the service, but ended up with a career in teaching.  I retired from teaching 4 years ago, and spend my time playing with wood (actually, I do some occasional small scale home improvements work that I pursued all through my teaching career since we needed an extra source of income during the early years of my teaching career) playing with my cars, reading, traveling (I have visited around 35 countries on 5 continents, and all 50 states.) and of course SKIING. When the kids were younger I coached all of their various sports activities and was able to spend much time traveling with them because we were on the same school/work schedule.  I now focus on mid-week skiing and my wife and I are planning on selling our home here on LI next spring so that we can move to UTAH.  I am determined to ski at least once during EVERY month of the year.  Of course, the lifts closed at Snowbird on July 4th this season, so I guess I will have to climb for some turns during July, Aug, and Sep.  I often day-trip to the Caskills or Berkshires, and use my Bronze Pass to ski the ASC mountains.  I look forward to meeting some of you this coming season, especially if you have the opportunity to ski mid-week.


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm Matt, 28, and a quality control technician for an aphalt paving / road sealing company.  Prior to that I worked at WPI as a pavement research engineer.  I'm married, have a 3 year old son, one dog, and one cat.  I love hiking with my wife and son when we can get out, hiking/running with the dog, and woodworking (although I'm barely at amatuer status).  I've been a licensed ham radio operator for 15 years or so but don't even own a radio anymore.  The wife and I were former EMTs and CPR instructors until we moved to a town without a volunteer service (I had no intentions on doing it for money).

Smitty


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 8, 2005)

32, here, work as an investment analyst concentrating on private equity/venture capital, with some limited dabbling in hedge funds and real estate (working the whole "alternative investments" gammit). Starting the MSF program at Northeastern (site of my BS) in September. Started skiin in Colorado and NEw Mexico when I was a kid, took a break (unintentional) from about 10 years old until two seasons ago, and now annoy my wife every day about skiing (she's a former competitive figure skater and natural-born athlete, so she skis circles around me).


----------



## Paul (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm Paul (Imagine that!) 34 male, married with a soon-to-be 5 yr old daughter. Aside from skiing and hiking, I'm a former SCUBA Master trainer, and do some Mtn. biking and quite a bit of woodworking. I design Wide Area Networks for the SBC Evil Empire.


----------



## kickstand (Aug 8, 2005)

32, married, no kids (yet).  Just moved into a new house.  I'm a database administrator, with expertise in Sybase ASE and its bastard step-child Microsoft SQL Server.  Been skiing 10 years this January.  Got bit by the golf bug about 3 or 4 years ago, so I play quite a bit.  We love hiking, but don't do it nearly enough, besides the fact that I am insanely out of shape.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Aug 8, 2005)

Jaytrek57 here.

It will be a hike and a beer together to get more information.

Just kidding...we don't need to hike. :wink: 

39, married, dog, cat and a free house in the woods...what could be better? Director for a youth agency and have been working with youth my entire professional life, outside 6 years in the army.

Avid backpacker on a quest to spend at least 2 nights in every US NP. Have done over 25 thus far.

Also have been known to leave tent poles at home and blame MTNMagic for it. :wink: 

peace.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 8, 2005)

SilentCal here.

Also known as Jim from time to time although my girlfriend Cathie (AKA Grace)has other names for me not worth repeating.  I'm 34 and I enjoy hiking and finished my 4000 footers in 2003.  Been hiking ever since I went on a trip with the boy scouts.  Right now I am working on finishing the Metacomet-Mondanock trail and attempting the 4000 footer again but this time by a different route than previously done.  I am very slowly getting the winter hiking bug but it may take several years before it becomes a full blown addiction.  I bowl ten-pin during the winter and have a 203 average.  Have been know to hike with MtnMagic on occasion and we both fearlessly agree that Katz should be president!


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 9, 2005)

I am an IT Manager as well, 34, live in NJ, condo in Killington. Love to ski, hike and mtn bike (though I dont do any of them nearly enough). Addicted to golf, but again not getting out that much this season. Thinking of moving to NH and changing careers, but VERY undecided on what to do..Ideas are WELCOME...HA...

Anyway...this board rocks..

M


----------



## andyzee (Aug 9, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> Thinking of moving to NH and changing careers, but VERY undecided on what to do..
> 
> M



Gee, I have a feeling you're not the only one


----------



## Paul (Aug 9, 2005)

andyzee said:
			
		

> SkiDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEFINATELY not the only one..... :beer:


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm 22 and a recent grad of St Mikes in Colchester, VT. I skied a ton in addition to some classes while I was up there. I've been skiing since I was was 12 but didn't get to go nearly enough until college because I lived in RI. I now am graduated and live in Nashua, NH and work in Tewkbury MA at Raytheon. I would still be living in VT if there were any jobs because it's my favorite place in the world.


----------



## kickstand (Aug 9, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I now am graduated and live in Nashua, NH and work in Tewkbury MA at Raytheon.



my dad is based out of the Tewksbury plant, but he spends a lot of time in Woburn.  I think he might look for a transfer.  He's been with the company for probably 30 years.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can put me in that boat too... :beer:


----------



## kickstand (Aug 9, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we bought a place up in Intervale, and I am dying for that new tech center to open up on rte 16 down in Conway.  If they have jobs I would be fit for, it would be real hard not permanently move in to the vacation home!


----------



## Paul (Aug 9, 2005)

kickstand said:
			
		

> Paul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New tech center???
Got any info?  8)


----------



## cantdog (Aug 9, 2005)

I enjoy the benefits of living alone, such as not having to share and not having to clean up after a significant other, children or pets.  I do love to give lavish attention to other people's pets and not have to be responsible for the maintenance part of the job.

I live and work in NH for a major telecommunications company and I don't ski nearly as often as everyone else in this forum.

Julie


----------



## awf170 (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm 16 going into the 11th grade... ski like 15-20 times a year but probably goin to get 25+ this year with a license... i bike like 2 times a year and im horrible... i did climb like 20+ times last year but this year the weather is horrible so i got out twice :roll: ummm what else, i play the guitar but im horrible.  I go to school at lynn classical and im the only halfway decent skier in the whole school :roll: No real idea yet what my major in college is going to be... all that i no is that it will involve math or science, and the college needs to be near ski areas, not too sure if i will stay in the NE,  hmmmm let me think if there is anything else...
ohhh ya i hike too, not that much though.... I also play basketball but dont play for the school because i cant compete with a bunch of 6+ ft tall black kids who can dunk :wink:


----------



## kickstand (Aug 9, 2005)

Paul said:
			
		

> New tech center???
> Got any info?  8)



nothing concrete.  I do know where it is going to be, but no news on its progress.  I'm keeping my eyes and ears open, though.


----------



## snowsprite (Aug 9, 2005)

Good thread idea!   

I'm 40 yrs old, married to my college sweetheart, one boy 11yrs old. I'm forced to work as a webmaster, but what I really want to do is just ski and travel all the time. My husband is a structural engineer. So... he's really meticulous-like. But smart as a whip I tell you. He's also a snowboarder, but my son and I try not to hold that against him. :wink: 

We usually ski at Killington. But we like to go to other areas in the NE. We also try to get out west once a season. We've only been ski nuts for about 4 years. It's amazing how quickly the addiction takes hold.

Aside from skiing, I like to travel--especially to exotic places (I'm not a sanitized-travel type person, I like to rough it!). It is my lifelong dream to go to all these places: Galapagos, Easter Island, Africa, the South American rainforest and the Australian Outback.

I also keep a lava lamp bubbling on my desk all day. It soothes my hippie soul.

Sprite


----------



## bigbog (Aug 10, 2005)

*.....*

54, existing in Bangor, Maine, for now.
Working PT online...system management/support, flyrod-tester for a few companies(..ha, always knew I'd specialize in something)
Enjoy hiking or just _walks_..in mountains/woods..anywhere, any type of single-blade paddling..., skiing(resort/hiking/skinning outside the groomers), fiddle around with software(here & there) and carpentry.


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Aug 12, 2005)

I am 48, married, two children - boy 8, girl almost 5.  I write computer software for a financial company. I am a lifetime passholder at Killington.  We ski at Killington most of the time.  Occasionally we do wander to other mountains.  Last big ski vacation we took was to Steamboat 2 years ago.  Unfortunately, because of kids' school vacations and limited vacation time from work, we are forced to take our vacation during the holiday periods so traveling West can get very expensive.  We choose to spend most of those school vacations at Killington where we own a condo. My kids are both in ski programs at Killington as well.  Before too long they will surpass myself and their father in their technical ability.  I enjoy meeting new people and I usually arrange a few get togethers of my skiing buddies so we can socialize.

During the summer I enjoy gardening and boating. We sometimes invite some of our skiing buddies to join us on boating trips.


----------



## severine (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm not on here often but I'll play along! 

I'm 27 (will be 28 in October) and married to bvibert.  We have 1 daughter and a dog.  I skiied for only 1 season (Jan-March 2004) but hope to get back to it this winter.  I work as a secretary in the local Assessor's Office but would love to do just about anything else (preferably up north or out west, as many of you also dream to do).  I also like to hike when I have the time and would love to get into kayaking more, but we can't afford the equipment at this time.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 16, 2005)

I realized I had not dropped in on this thread.  40 yrs old married my college sweetheart as well. Two   kids all into the mountain life. 
 All those thinking of moving to NH.  Can't say a bad thing about the idea. 
 Well EZ pass needs some work. :wink:   Wrong thread. 
 I'm a technical construction products sales guy going on my 14th year.  I send every weekend from early November till Mid May in the mountains making turns.  I usually hike every other weekend off season.
 I love waterfalls and outdoor activities with the family.
Met alot of folks from this board either hiking of making  turns.  Great group.  Ow ya no political stuff.


----------



## blacknblue (Aug 16, 2005)

So, I'll confess my sin: I don't live in the NorthEast.  I grew up in Vermont, though, and hope/plan to move back in summer of '06.  I'm 28, happily single, and living in Boulder, Colorado, selling ski vacations.  I grew up nordic skiing and snowboarding in my front yard (and occasionally off the roof).  I first alpine skied when I was 20, having dropped out of college and living in Park City, Utah.  Then came telemark, which I haven't been able to develop as I would like.  Without snow, I backpacked/hiked around Vermont and New Hampshire fairly prolifically before moving away.  I'm looking forward to moving back to be close to my parents, siblings, and 4 nieces/nephews (and Fenway).


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2005)

blacknblue said:
			
		

> So, I'll confess my sin: I don't live in the NorthEast.  I grew up in Vermont, though, and hope/plan to move back in summer of '06.  I'm 28, happily single, and living in Boulder, Colorado, selling ski vacations.  I grew up nordic skiing and snowboarding in my front yard (and occasionally off the roof).  I first alpine skied when I was 20, having dropped out of college and living in Park City, Utah.  Then came telemark, which I haven't been able to develop as I would like.  Without snow, I backpacked/hiked around Vermont and New Hampshire fairly prolifically before moving away.  I'm looking forward to moving back to be close to my parents, siblings, and 4 nieces/nephews (and Fenway).



I think you're the only snow sport enthusiast that I've ever heard say they are looking foward to moving back east!


----------



## blacknblue (Aug 18, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> blacknblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha!  I've never been accused of being mainstream!      To be fair, I wouldn't move back for the skiing/hiking, although I do miss the mtns of the NE.  Mostly, I'd be moving back for family reasons (ie. seeing them once a year doesn't cut it).


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2005)

blacknblue said:
			
		

> Ha!  I've never been accused of being mainstream!      To be fair, I wouldn't move back for the skiing/hiking, although I do miss the mtns of the NE.  Mostly, I'd be moving back for family reasons (ie. seeing them once a year doesn't cut it).



Thats cool, I just thought it was kinda funny.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 18, 2005)

Man, I moved to the NE to get _away_ from my family. Having to see them once a year (at most, lately) is almost too much...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 18, 2005)

I am 54 yo, currently live on the coast of Maine in a small town, Cumberland Center. I am married, my wife is a Rutland native and claims to be the first female liftie in 1972 at Kmart. Have 3 kids(14,17,19) all knuckledraggers. 

I grew up in the Daks, near the Vermont border then moved to Vermont. In 1974 I moved out west to seek bottomless powder, thought it would be a few years but ended up 23 years. 17 of those years working and skiing my brains out at Jackson Hole.

I returned to Vermont in 1996, went to work at Sugarbush then moved to Maine in 2001. We still have a small home in the MRV. You would not believe the excuses I come up with to go there....lol

As soon as the kids are out the door we will be back to Vermont.

I have been a photographer for 30 years plus I work at LL Bean from Oct to Jan. Check my website out at www.photoart.bigstep.com


----------



## Vortex (Aug 18, 2005)

ski_resort_observer said:
			
		

> I am 54 yo, currently live on the coast of Maine in a small town, Cumberland Center. I am married, my wife is a Rutland native and claims to be the first female liftie in 1972 at Kmart. Have 3 kids(14,17,19) all knuckledraggers.
> 
> I grew up in the Daks, near the Vermont border then moved to Vermont. In 1974 I moved out west to seek bottomless powder, thought it would be a few years but ended up 23 years. 17 of those years working and skiing my brains out at Jackson Hole.
> 
> ...



I admit I was curious.  I saw all the good MRG info in the winter and your summer Avatar was coast of maine.  got it.


----------



## dmc (Aug 24, 2005)

Well I'm a 42 year old fashion designer from New York City - my hobbies include walking on the beach and designing womens aparal...

Actually - I'm 42 - work on a large healthcare system as a database programmer in Albany 
I've been engaged for 4 years to a lovely skier chick...  Whom I met at a skibar in Hunter but we were both taken at the time.  
Then met again on a trip to Wistler - and discovered we were both single - the rest is history.
After 911 we made a pact to move out of the city and up to Village of Hunter.  Not a big strech because we love to ski the mountain and have made many awesome friends in town.   Plus the very thing people diss about hunter is what we love about it - The New York City influence and attitude..

We bought a 100 year old farm house a mile from the entrance to Hunter.  We have 2 cats that hate each other.. We hope to get involed in helping the town grow out of it's old image and into a real ski town.  

Our relationship is mixed...  
I snowboard and she skis..  But - you know - it's a new era and I think people are more tolerant of such things...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 24, 2005)

... a wayward skibum...


----------



## Terry (Aug 25, 2005)

I am 45 years old,wife is a little younger (she doesn't like to give out her age). We have 2 children, a son 20, who just got married a couple of weeks ago, and a daughter who is 18. We are all avid skiers and are out every weekend. I am a mechanic and my wife is a sales representative for a kitchen cabinet co. My son is a mechanic also, and my daughter is a senior at Fryeburg Academy, and planning to become a nurse. This is a good thing because she can take care of us when we get old!!I am hoping to ski more this winter than last, didn't make my goal last year. I was shooting for 70 days, but could only muster 69! The rain in April really screwed up a couple of weekends but had a great season anyways!!
 :beer:


----------



## Brettski (Aug 25, 2005)

Name: Brett
Nickname: Brettski (duh)
Physical Age: 44
Mental Age: mid-20's somewhere
Occ: "Solutions Provider" (That's the best I can come up with; DB2 OS/390, Sybase, Oracle 8i, SQL Server, COBOL, REXX, ISPF, TSO, Platinum, VB, M$ Office products, yada, yada, yada, 25 years is a long time)
Married: 17 yeras (This October)
Kids: 3 (12, 9, 7)
Hobby's: Skiing, Ice Hockey, Tennis, Roller Hockey, Street Hockey, Salt water fishing, Music (Concerts and stuff), Golf, softball, Frisbee Golf/Ultimate, Blackjack (This Poker thing is WAY over blown), More to come...
Coaching: little league baseball (finals three years in a row), Girls Soccer, Flag Footbal, Street Hockey
Time: 0
Recent Accomplishment:  Getting the whole family all over Jay Peak.  Like the fact that they don't list any double blacks, although Kitzbuhl was a bit dicey on the right split coming down.
TV: Cable free
Location: West Orange, NJ
Closest Ski area: Mountain Creek
# of time skied the with family at M/C: 0
# of time planned to ski at M/C: 0
Learned to ski: Vernon Valley (Mountain Creek)
Started skiing: 1981
Got Serious: 1989
First Real Mountain: Stowe
First time scared out of my wits: Chin Clip, with skis with no camber
First New Skis: The next day (Kastle 195's)
Next time I felt that way: Above Tree line at Blackcomb
Best Memory:  How awesome Sunday River was my first time with only 3 mountains
Most unresolved fantasy:  Never mind..has something to do with a Gondola...where have all the small, slow moving gondolas have gone?
Life long Ambition:  Ski Instructor (my Neighbor is Chickie Rosenberg, she and her husband are both instructors at kmart...I'm jelly)
Ride: 2004 Town and Country
Travel to Work: by Train
Work Location: Beautiful Downtown Newark, NJ
Work Building:  Target for the next Al Queda hit
Other things:  Love the "shore" (Well Island Beach State Park mostly), and going in to the City (There really is only one City that can be called THE City)
Place that I want to visit:  Well now it's 
Portillo in the summer

There's probably more...but who's next?


----------



## Brettski (Aug 25, 2005)

Fav Lodge Food: Top of the Notch Venison Stew or The Seafood chowda


----------



## Brettski (Aug 25, 2005)

Shirley that can't be everyone, come on up, don't be shy


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 25, 2005)

You get free cable.  :beer:


----------



## Brettski (Aug 25, 2005)

No, Cable free, like in sugar free.

We watch a lot of PBS.

We also are on the top of the first Mountain West of New York City.  I get about another dozen UHF Channels...

I can watch a lot of soccer in spanish

I just miss watching Hockey...but that give me a reason the head down to the brewpub...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 25, 2005)

Any reason to go to the brewpub is a good reason, hockey or no.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 26, 2005)

It ain't the beer works...but it's ok

The pub in question:

http://www.gaslightbrewery.com/


----------



## skijay (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow!  I am not the only cable TV free person around.     I only have cable for my internet.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 26, 2005)

I was gonna start a club, but then there would only be the 2 of us...maybe we can start a poll


----------



## dmc (Aug 26, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> I was gonna start a club, but then there would only be the 2 of us...maybe we can start a poll



I saw this thing about polls on cable last night and...

ummm... oh... nevermind...

I LOVE CABLE TV!!!
6 flavors of the Discovery Channel...
History Channel...
Home and Garden channel..
OLN...


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 26, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> [I LOVE CABLE TV!!!
> 6 flavors of the Discovery Channel...
> History Channel...
> Home and Garden channel..
> OLN...


Word has it OLN got the tv contract for two games each week of NHL Hockey.  I wonder who will do the announcing?  Hopefully not Bob Roll....  :roll: 

Smitty


----------



## Brettski (Aug 26, 2005)

Home and Garden?

And Yes OLN has picked up the Contract becuase No one else will pay for it.

They should give the product away...they should be thinjing about obtaining market share, and not revenues....I love hockey, but the NHL sure screwed up.


----------



## una_dogger (Aug 26, 2005)

*I'll play too*

Name: Sabrina La Fave
Age: 38 
I live in the Hudson Valley Region of NY in a rented cottage on the back 40 of a large farm. 
I enjoy hiking, backpacking, mountain biking, photography (not as much as I'd like), cooking, trailrunning (a little less now since a spinal fracture two years ago), and I try to do all of it avec chien.  
I have a great little dog named Terra Firma who is my favorite activity partner (doesn't complain, always ready to go, never asks to stop at McD's on the way to the trailhead).  
I love animals and other people's kids. 
I have no plans to marry every again after a ten year marriage fell apart in 2001.   
Hmmmm....I was an environmental chemist for ten years and am currently in the clinical rotation phase of a Medical Technologist degree.  
Planning to move in 2006 after I graduate, looking at Colorado or the Pacific Northwest, or perhaps the Adirondacks. 
That's about it! 
Its great reading about everyone.

OH! I almost forgot, I don't downhill ski. I like to cross country ski but I'm not very good (meaning great endurance and the Will to ski, but I fall alot!) Last winter I dabbled in training Terra to skiijor.


----------



## jstarks188 (Aug 26, 2005)

howdy all
       i'm 47 y/o i sell replacement parts for really big trucks,this after selling car parts in a retail environment for 20 years.
          Once i woke about 8 years ago and needed to find myself a life---i finally figured out retail store hours suck !
        Once i changed careers i started hiking with a vengence  somewhere around 1200 miles since 2001.I even found the greatest girl to spend time with,Carol and I hike together as much as we can
       i love listening to and collecting all sorts of rock and roll music and blues,i'm a hardcore eric clapton junkie,fav players garcia ,clapton ,allman
     too many blues players to mention and jazz guitar players from the 1930's   well i could go on and on about cool music......maybe new thread??
              cya in the woods
                        jack


----------



## Brettski (Sep 13, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> work on a large healthcare system as a database programmer in Albany



D-

Which company?

And what's the db platform?

Any openings?


----------



## dmc (Sep 13, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 13, 2005)

30 married (in 2002)
we have a dog named Powdah
civil/environmental engineer
Interests: skiing, hiking, biking, skiing, hockey (especially UNH Hockey), watching football (Patriots)and baseball (Red Sox), and skiing
I grew up in Meredith NH. Now, we own a home in Hooksett NH.

I have skied since 1982 (started at age 7) .. . Switched to tele in November 2003. Ski mostly at SR and have an All 4 1 pass. Oh yeah I used to teach at Sr from fall 1997 through Spring 2000.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 30, 2005)

32 Married for 5yrs

2 girls 3.5 yrs and 6mo 

Grew up in CT, started skiing at 3 in VT

Villanova Grad 95

Now living on Long Island (North Shore)

Own a computer hardware distribution company, selling CISCO IBM HP 3Com etc to systems integrators and the government.  We also do network services for small-mid business and residentials in the surrounding area.  Any of you IT guys out there need hardware for your networks, let me know

Had my little one skiing last year at 2.5

Looking for property/condo in VT


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey Quattro .... I grew up in Seaford. (South Shore)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 30, 2005)

SKIQUATTRO said:
			
		

> Now living on Long Island (North Shore)


Where on the North Shore Of LI do you Live?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 30, 2005)

Here we go!  AZ meetup at the vineyards???????


----------



## Npage148 (Dec 1, 2005)

Im nate and im 22 years old.  I grew up in galway (15min outside saratoga, NY) its a little podunk town.  Right now im going to school at the University at Buffalo School of Pharmacy.  Ill graduate in may 07 with my Pharm D, but im considering getting my PhD in pharm science or pharmacology. After graduation, im moving to northern vermont to a great rural town where i can have my privacy.  Im the 3rd oldest of alot of kids in a rather crazy extended family.  I work at Rite Aid.  Ive been dating a girl from hs for the last 4 years and prob be married within the next year.  She graduating from NYU this summer in comp lit, she might do law school someplace afterwards.

I do alot of outdoor stuff,  Mostly longer enduracnce stuff.  I like to hike alot and do long bicycling road rides.  But i mostly run.  Id like to do some more trail running and maybe a trail marathon if i can find time to train for it.  Ive snowboarded for 8 years or so and maybe get in 25 days a season.  I pretty much free ride around. A little bit of everything.   Thats about it, im pretty boring.  Run, school, work snowboard


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 1, 2005)

My name's Matt. I'm 25.  I'm a geologist with an environmental consulting firm in Albany.  I was born  in Albany, raised in Clifton Park, NY.  Graduated from Shenendehowa High School.  Went to college at Colby, in Waterville, Maine.  

I still live in Clifton Park, but I live with my girlfriend (of 3 years) now in an apartment, saving up for a house further north.  My parents have a lakehouse by Saranac Lake, and my girlfriend's parents have a condo near Gore, so we ski every weekend during the winter.  

We hike during the summer - did Marcy this year - and play golf (when we can afford it).

Uhhh . . that's about it.  My favorite beer is Lake Placid's Forstbite Ale.  That's right, Frostbite over Ubu.  Always liked good Cascade hops (Sierra Nevada, etc.)


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 1, 2005)

I live in Locust Valley..in-laws have a house in Jamesport on Peconic Bay...my folk have a house up on the Cape (Eastham)...we have beach houses covered, now i need  ski house !!! (looking)


----------



## LVNLARG (Dec 3, 2005)

OK, I'll play. I'm LVNLARG (stolen from the plate on my Suburban < AZ members feel free to leave me a windshield wiper "hi" note if you spot it in a New England parking lot  :wink:  ) AKA J.P., 32 (33 in less than too weeks  ), male, single, CANADIAN and from Truro N.S (1 hour nort of Halifax). I think I may be the only Canadian on here. I therefore already seem to be being pummeled about Canadian beer and the like (Hey...I though political debates weren't allowed?)  :x 







Refreshments necessary after a long day at the loaf   






Cape Breton Highlands... People actually come from Texas...never mind New England to see them   


 I started skiing around 4 or 5 when my parents bought me some combi XC/downhill skis with beartraps for Xmas. I skied the HELL out of those skis. I had a run packed...even though I didn't know what a packed run was. I'm not sure.. but I think it was later that same winter my dad announced one sunny afternoon (as I was skiing down the yard) that he was taking me to Wentworth. I didn't even know what Wentworth was... but I was told it was for skiing...and if it was for skiing...well..maybe I could be persuaded to leave my backyard paradise.  :lol:  Skied and raced at that hill all the way up to nat team entry level. While growing up I also built a rather elaborate ski hill in the back yard/field. "Sunrise Valley" was helped along by my buddy Ryan who got one of the first snowboards and was the only guy I knew with an ATV..lol. It had 2 faces...6 definable trails, a lodge (Small shack..lol), groomer (ATV pulling a piece of culvert followed by a powdermaker (heavy board with lots of nails..lol)) and 5 light posts made out of huge 2x4's on the main trail for after school night skiing. We even had a pond and made "snow" ...although due to lack of an air compressor our snow looked a lot like that produced by Wentworth...lol. The key to our long lasting base in the end was massive snow moving operations..by hand..lol. Later on in life (when I could afford to buy a decent size air compressor just for something to do) I actually built a snowgun and made a 30 foot pile of snow in my backyard to prove to myself I could do something I considered myself to have "failed" at. It stuck around a good month after all other sign of snow was gone. I think they still call me the snow guy around here...   






Me taking some air ..around Age 15... "Sunrise Valley"






My buddy Ryan setting out to groom the lower west face of "Sunrise Valley"








A snow gun built by me that I sure could have used at "Sunrise Valley" 15 years earlier  :-? 

 At 19 I worked my only full time year in the ski industry as a full time instructor/coach at the hill. I was also the first snowboard instructor in the province that year due to the fact I was the only instructor who's sponsor (at the time K2) sent him a snowboard..lol. I wasn't very good at it, didn't like it, and dreaded having to give those lessons for which I had received no training. I did however look like a supercool snowboard instructor in the brochure the next year with my big ass Oakly eyeshades on..lol. That one winter "working" in the ski industry taught me that riches were not to be found in the biz as building roads in the summer made me feel like a millionaire in comparison   






It takes a Skier to make a snowboarder look cool  8) 

My "real" job ended up being a business owner in the end...deriving from my interest in music/nightclubs. My day business of running a small PA equipment renting/installation and sales company lead to me being a manufacturer/distributor of the same. I now have a couple factories in China making products for my brands. My night job of mobile DJ lead to professional club dj...then to nightclub manager..then owner. Thank god I had another interest other than skiing..lol  :lol: 

I'm pretty sure I do not want to live in Nova Scotia 365 days a year. I'm contemplating buying a house on the outskirts of Calgary to live in for the winter so I would have some premo ski resorts to choose from. Calgary would also serve as a good western distribution point for my company so I currently travel there quite a bit to ski and look at properties (so I can write the ski trips off..  :lol: )  :wink:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm 29 years old..I've been skiing for nearly 2 decades.  I live in Allentown Pennsylvania where I grew up.  I went to the University of Vermont where I received a degree in Business Administration with a concentration in Marketing.  After college I worked for Merrill Lynch for about a year..then spent a summer living in Maine followed by 18 months living in Bozeman MT where I skied tons of cold smoke powder at Bridger Bowl.  For the past 4 years, I've been working for my Dads memorial company.  I'm mainly involved with sales and marketing but I also perform general office duties including answering the phone, filing, updating the database and accounts receivables.  When another set of hands is needed for larger jobs, I help with deliveries..usually about one day per week.  

I like to travel..I have spent a good amount of time in Europe and have visited Bermuda, California, Canada and Hawaii.  I use most of my vacation time during the ski season and my two favorite places to ski are Stowe and Jackson Hole.  I'm currently single and live alone.  When I find another girlfriend..I'd like to visit Costa Rica and Jamaica with her..they're two non-skiing destinations I want to visit but can't imagine going to either place alone or with a buddy.

I do most of my local skiing at Blue mountain which is 18 miles from where I live.  Winter is our slow time of the year at work and I bring my ski clothes to work..I often get out of work between 3-3:30PM during the ski season so I can be making turns by 4PM.  In my mind the best cure for the Mondays is skiing,  I sometimes do Thursday night Nastar which is humbling..Aside from skiing powder and getting mad steezy air...I like to ski fast..

Well that's who I am..


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 16, 2008)

LVNLARG said:


> A snow gun built by me that I sure could have used at "Sunrise Valley" 15 years earlier  :-?
> 
> At 19 I worked my only full time year in the ski industry as a full time instructor/coach at the hill. I was also the first snowboard instructor in the province that year due to the fact I was the only instructor who's sponsor (at the time K2) sent him a snowboard..lol. I wasn't very good at it, didn't like it, and dreaded having to give those lessons for which I had received no training. I did however look like a supercool snowboard instructor in the brochure the next year with my big ass Oakly eyeshades on..lol. That one winter "working" in the ski industry taught me that riches were not to be found in the biz as building roads in the summer made me feel like a millionaire in comparison
> 
> ...



Hey this guy is Snowman! Unless he stole that backyard snowmaker from him, which is entirely possibly.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey this guy is Snowman! Unless he stole that backyard snowmaker from him, which is entirely possibly.




I miss Snowman..yes he called everybody a moron but he knew a ton about snowmaking..


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 16, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Hey this guy is Snowman! Unless he stole that backyard snowmaker from him, which is entirely possibly.



I was thinking the exact same thing when I read that. :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Im Steve 49 years old from southington ct. Im 6ft 180 and have a lean muscular build. My friends say Im very attractive, but im not so sure.   When Im not working I enjoy reading romance novels, long walks, and snuggeling.  Oh one more thing Im not into head games.


steve


----------



## andyzee (Aug 16, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Hi Im Steve 49 years old from southington ct. Im 6ft 180 and have a lean muscular build. My friends say Im very attractive, but im not so sure.   When Im not working I enjoy reading romance novels, long walks, and snuggeling.  Oh one more thing Im not into head games.
> 
> 
> steve



Steve, recommendation do not drop and then pick anything up in front of your friend. Especially that Johnny guy.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Hi Im Steve 49 years old from southington ct. Im 6ft 180 and have a lean muscular build. My friends say Im very attractive, but im not so sure.   When Im not working I enjoy reading romance novels, long walks, and snuggeling.  Oh one more thing Im not into head games.
> 
> 
> steve



You single?


----------



## 2knees (Aug 16, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Hi Im Steve 49 years old from southington ct. Im 6ft 180 and have a lean muscular build. My friends say Im very attractive, but im not so sure.   When Im not working I enjoy reading romance novels, long walks, and snuggeling.  Oh one more thing Im not into head games.
> 
> 
> steve




damn that made me sick to my stomach bro


----------



## dmc (Aug 16, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Hi Im Steve 49 years old from southington ct. Im 6ft 180 and have a lean muscular build. My friends say Im very attractive, but im not so sure.   When Im not working I enjoy reading romance novels, long walks, and snuggeling.  Oh one more thing Im not into head games.
> 
> 
> steve



My name is DMC - I'm a 45 year old fashion designer from NYC.

Thats a good way to start off introduction at meetings...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> damn that made me sick to my stomach bro



You are you one of the "friends" ? :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Aug 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You are you one of the "friends" ? :lol:




lol, not anymore!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 16, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Hi Im Steve 49 years old from southington ct. Im 6ft 180 and have a lean muscular build. My friends say Im very attractive, but im not so sure.   When Im not working I enjoy reading romance novels, long walks, and snuggeling.  Oh one more thing Im not into head games.
> 
> 
> steve



My name is Roxy.  I'm a 6'2" confident black female with curves in all the right places.  I used to dance on stage, but now my only dancing is horizontal.  Looking for a submissive older man who is not afraid of experimenting with latex and wax.  Think you can handle me big boy?


----------



## ripzillia (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi I'm new here and I want to be somebodies friend. Pick me, pick me.uke:NOT!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

ripzillia said:


> Hi I'm new here and I want to be somebodies friend. Pick me, pick me.uke:NOT!




Friend request sent..:wink:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 16, 2008)

My bio: I'm nuthin speshul
41, YO, Female from the northern part of the Lower Peninsula of Michigan.  I ski a lot, a bike a little and I golf when I can.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 16, 2008)

So you live in the thumb of the mitten?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 16, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> So you live in the thumb of the mitten?


Nope, other side. and further north, by about 2 hrs.
I'm more like by the tip of the pinky.
Cadillac, Michigan

We have regions of Michigan. 
 Below US 10, where suburbia is strong, doz are da flatlanders
Dem dat liv ooop in da UP are da Yoopers, dontcha kno.
Den dars doz uv us dat live nort uv US10 but below da bridge, we're da Trollz.  
(because we live below da bridge )


----------



## hardline (Aug 16, 2008)

name is steve im the grand old age of 33
i design and install sound, lighting, and video systems in clubs and lounges.
i also work as a A/V systems integration consutant 
went to a bunch of schools and got a bunch of degrees but really dont use any of them.
lived in burlington for a while 
lived in stowe for awhile  
lived in LA for awhile
wished i still lived in stowe.
plan on retiring at 42 and living somewhere around mansfield
i like to make sh#$ go boom
have a degree in physics
would like to get my masters 
like DJ and collect music
and i am a PR Whore


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 16, 2008)

I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together.
I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
I am the walrus, goo goo g'joob.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 16, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> I am he as you are he as you are me and we are all together.
> I am the eggman, they are the eggmen.
> I am the walrus, goo goo g'joob.




Beatles..and you're younger than Paul McCartney...JEA!!!!

Snowman and Hardline are in similar lines of work..although I have a feeling the New York city nightlclubs don't hold a candle to Nova Scotia.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Beatles..and you're younger than Paul McCartney...JEA!!
> 
> DAM straight------------ i am ! and SMARTER  2 (don't hafta pay "Stumpy  the Goldigger" any alimony )  no friggin pre - nup what a schmuck


----------



## hardline (Aug 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Beatles..and you're younger than Paul McCartney...JEA!!!!
> 
> Snowman and Hardline are in similar lines of work..although I have a feeling the New York city nightlclubs don't hold a candle to Nova Scotia.



Nova Scotia is where it at. new york sucks.


----------



## Phillycore (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello,

I'm John from Brookhaven, Pennsylvania. (10 miles south of Philly / 10 miles north of Delaware / 5 miles west of NJ / 1 mile from Da Hood known as Chester)

I'm 35 years old Married (12 yrs, been together 16 yrs) with 3 children (13,6,3)

I work as a processor for Mitsubishi Motors.


----------



## skidbump (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok here we go
Hi,
My name is Pat Guido.I live in Hyde Park,NY.I am 49 as is my wife"both married for second time".I have 2 kids, 22 and 19 that snow board.
I have been skiing for 31 yrs.
I currently work as a vendor at the Poughkeepsie,Wappinger falls,and Kingston NY home depot as a merchandiser maintaining the tropicals,shrubs,trees,annuals,and perennials,also self employed doing gardening,as extra pair of hands with a carpenter, contract work"1099" for both Endeavor telecom doing vonage installs, Avid technologies doing  POS repairs and replacement,and for myself "if old customer call"programming changes on nortel telecom equipment.I ski 100 plus days at belleayre and also work as a part time instructor "PSIA Level 1" 2 weekends a month and all holiday periods.
I worked as a telecom tech for 20+ yrs and was laid off in 11/2006 .Stress dictated i will never do that again.
Oldest son is a lost soul and is unemployed and pretty much homeless.After 3 semesters at community college he has all F's and a D,was other than honorably discharged from navy.Youngest is in 2nd yr at NC state"on his dime"
I have 2 large dogs"both are rescue".
i golf badly,mountain bike infrequently,and at any given time drink to much beer.
I ski on pink lady Phat luvs on conditions that warrant.

Thats my story


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2008)

This is like Skiers Anonymous


----------



## ripzillia (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi I'm a Skier. I can admit that and understand the issues because of my addiction. It all started about 37 years ago on a Snowy Winter day in December. I can tell you for a fact that if you try it once you'll be hooked for life. There's no turning back and there's no cure. Oh the money and time spent. But the worst thing......Is SUMMER! The agony and withdrawls are to much to stand. It's a sickness I tell you! There everywhere from Florida to Alaska. I have heard that some addicts actually try on Ski Boots,fondling ski equipment,sticking their head into freezers and watch Videos of other addicts during the withdrawl season. Some ski addicts have been seen lurking around ski shops during the off-season. Please for the sake of your families and friends get some help. Seek out Chat lines and support groups of other addicts. Here's a place to start. http://www.alpinezone.com/


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2008)

ripzillia said:


> Hi I'm a Skier. I can admit that and understand the issues because of my addiction. It all started about 37 years ago on a Snowy Winter day in December. I can tell you for a fact that if you try it once you'll be hooked for life. There's no turning back and there's no cure. Oh the money and time spent. But the worst thing......Is SUMMER! The agony and withdrawls are to much to stand. It's a sickness I tell you! There everywhere from Florida to Alaska. I have heard that some addicts actually try on Ski Boots,fondling ski equipment,sticking their head into freezers and watch Videos of other addicts during the withdrawl season. Some ski addicts have been seen lurking around ski shops during the off-season. Please for the sake of your families and friends get some help. Seek out Chat lines and support groups of other addicts. Here's a place to start. http://www.alpinezone.com/





ahahaha...next???


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 17, 2008)

hardline said:


> name is steve im the grand old age of 33
> i design and install sound, lighting, and video systems in clubs and lounges.
> i also work as a A/V systems integration consutant
> went to a bunch of schools and got a bunch of degrees but really dont use any of them.
> ...



Retire in 9 years?  Damn, I had no idea installing A/V equipment in NYC lounges is so lucrative.  Then again, I know how much money NYC restaurants spend with my company, so it must be pretty easy to charge them up the wazoo.


----------



## Sky (Aug 17, 2008)

Male, 53, Retired Army Captain, currently working as a Dept for the Army Civilian on equipment for soldiers.  The biggest project is a portable tent city.  It started back in 93 and has become very popular across all services.  I have other projects on-going and two other pieces of equipment I support across the planet.  Went to Baghdad for a month back in 03 to support the equipment I work on.  Also been to Korea, Hawaii, Cuba and all over the states.  Love the job.

Married for 30 years, four kids (three boys are graduated from college and are busy working and touring in a rock band (Bang Camaro)).  My daughter is in her last year of high school.  

I've been skiing for about 15 years...although didn't really get serious until 2001....then more serious in about 05.  I've been racing NASTAR for three seasons now...looking forward to #4 this year.

I live in Mass right at the junction of Rhode Island and Connecticut.  We've been here for 21 years (Italy for three...DC for 1, Ft Knox KY for five).

I have a bike and a kayak....and a lot of fishing rods, but I just haven't got the time for any of it lately.

I play basketball (6'9" 230 lb)...keeps me thinking I can hang with the kids.  Fortunatley there's a court and several other guys @ work so we can usually get a game or two a week during lunch.  We play as long as there's no snow on the court.  It keeps my lungs in shape and motivates me to do other exercise to keep up with the younger guys.


----------



## hardline (Aug 17, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Retire in 9 years?  Damn, I had no idea installing A/V equipment in NYC lounges is so lucrative.  Then again, I know how much money NYC restaurants spend with my company, so it must be pretty easy to charge them up the wazoo.



i have been in the biz since i was about 15. when i retire i will still have a role in the company but i just wont be involved in the day to day. i make anywhere between 15 to 20 percent of total install cost. the average job is around 60,000. then we do 2 to 3  2 million projects a year and the av budget is in the 300 to 500 range. when i work as a consultant hourly ranges from 100 to 175 an hour depending on what i am doing. i am actualy known for not overcharging. my pricing is about the same as other people slightly less expensive but because the systems i design are trouble free i get lots of repeat and referrals from clients. unlike many companies i spend a lot of time designing the system on paper/computer so i can see how it will function in the the real world. i look at the big picture not the job at had so it makes system expansion/modification very easy.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 17, 2008)

hardline said:


> i have been in the biz since i was about 15. when i retire i will still have a role in the company but i just wont be involved in the day to day. i make anywhere between 15 to 20 percent of total install cost. the average job is around 60,000. then we do 2 to 3  2 million projects a year and the av budget is in the 300 to 500 range. when i work as a consultant hourly ranges from 100 to 175 an hour depending on what i am doing. i am actualy known for not overcharging. my pricing is about the same as other people slightly less expensive but because the systems i design are trouble free i get lots of repeat and referrals from clients. unlike many companies i spend a lot of time designing the system on paper/computer so i can see how it will function in the the real world. i look at the big picture not the job at had so it makes system expansion/modification very easy.



nice work

I'm in the wrong business :???:  :lol:


----------



## hardline (Aug 17, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> nice work
> 
> I'm in the wrong business :???:  :lol:



i really got lucky. i really had no plans to do this for a living but as it turns out i seem to be pretty good at it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 17, 2008)

hardline said:


> i really got lucky. i really had no plans to do this for a living but as it turns out i seem to be pretty good at it.



are all your projects only in NYC? Do you work outside of NYC metro? Never know, we might cross paths someday.  I deal with mainly fine dining restaurants, but some of the ownership groups have side club/lounge projects.  never know....


Actually, what you really need to do is re-design the sound at the Nail in Stowe.  I imagine it's a challenging space to work with; with the balcony and A frame roof and all, but in my opinion, the sound has always sucked in there. 

perhaps it's gotten better.  I haven't been there in about four years.


----------



## hardline (Aug 17, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> are all your projects only in NYC? Do you work outside of NYC metro? Never know, we might cross paths someday.  I deal with mainly fine dining restaurants, but some of the ownership groups have side club/lounge projects.  never know....
> 
> 
> Actually, what you really need to do is re-design the sound at the Nail in Stowe.  I imagine it's a challenging space to work with; with the balcony and A frame roof and all, but in my opinion, the sound has always sucked in there.
> ...



i am doing a few projects in different parts of the country. utah, texas, california, and georgia. i have done a lot press in last few months so we have been getting  lot of tire kickers from different parts of the country.

  the owner of the nail probally won't be spending any more money on the venue anytime too soon. although if he did i would love to put in a bid or do the design. its actually not that challenging of space to design a system for. 
   i looked at every piece property on around the main road for a suitable music venue. the property values are little silly. i am going to go back up in a few weeks to have meeting with my agent and some other people in town. 
  plan is to do a venue that will cater to both the under 30 and the 30+. nice interesting bar food at reasonable price much like the place over on 15th in the city. 
  i am still going to need something to do when i retire. unless something drastic happens that where i will be moving. its easy to fly back to the city for work when needed.


----------



## koreshot (Aug 18, 2008)

Male, 50 years old, give or take.

Born in Munich, Germany.  I don't ski because I am in a wheel chair.  I am a scientist and a pretty good one at that.  I serve the President of the United States on all matters concerning Cold War strategy.  I suffer from alien hand syndrome and I love wearing shades indoors.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

koreshot said:


> Male, 50 years old, give or take.
> 
> Born in Munich, Germany.  I don't ski because I am in a wheel chair.  I am a scientist and a pretty good one at that.  I serve the President of the United States on all matters concerning Cold War strategy.  I suffer from alien hand syndrome and I love wearing shades indoors.



hehehe..I thought you were from Russia..


----------

